# First Problem - Popping Out of Gear



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd just like to start out by saying i'm especially pissed because this had to happen Friday at 6:00pm when my dealership closes for the weekend...

I just ran up to the neighborhood liquor store to grab a brew, about a mile from my house. On the way to the store everything was fine, on the way home is when it started. Traffic was pretty heavy so i to merge into traffic very quickly once i saw an opportunity, ripped through 1st gear without an issue, then hit second hard. Mid way through 2nd gear around 4500 rpm the shifter popped out of gear, i was startled and let the car coast for a couple seconds wondering wtf just happened. I then shifted back into 2nd gear and gave it some throttle, it happened again. By this time i was just about at my street and was able to turn into my neighborhood by keeping my hand on the shifter not allowing it to pop out of gear again. I came to a stop sign before my house and took off from a dead stop like normal without holding the shifter in gear, 1st gear was fine but then again as soon and i got into 2nd gear and began to accelerate it popped out again...

I'll be calling the dealership as soon as they open on monday, i hope its something quick and easy like a shifter cable adjustment. Anyone else have similar problems???

Thank god i own two Japanese cars as well to get me through the weekend (i'm kidding, don't hate!).


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I'd just like to start out by saying i'm especially pissed because this had to happen Friday at 6:00pm when my dealership closes for the weekend...
> 
> I just ran up to the neighborhood liquor store to grab a brew, about a mile from my house. On the way to the store everything was fine, on the way home is when it started. Traffic was pretty heavy so i to merge into traffic very quickly once i saw an opportunity, ripped through 1st gear without an issue, then hit second hard. Mid way through 2nd gear around 4500 rpm the shifter popped out of gear, i was startled and let the car coast for a couple seconds wondering wtf just happened. I then shifted back into 2nd gear and gave it some throttle, it happened again. By this time i was just about at my street and was able to turn into my neighborhood by keeping my hand on the shifter not allowing it to pop out of gear again. I came to a stop sign before my house and took off from a dead stop like normal without holding the shifter in gear, 1st gear was fine but then again as soon and i got into 2nd gear and began to accelerate it popped out again...
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of this. I also hope what i experience isn't the prequel to that happening. 2nd gear is a bit of an effort to get into on mine, seems like it should just glide in, but doesn't. Does yours do this too?

Also notice that while cruising in 4th, the shifter transfers gear vibe through it. Doesn't happen in any other gear, they all feel completely isolated from any vibe.

I don't have the time to take it to the dealer and have them tell me 'no problem found' so I'm waiting for catastrophic failure to occur first


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I also have the fourth gear vibration since I bought the car. I just wrote it off as part of the cars personality. Good luck with gear popping, very interested to hear what dealer says.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've never had any issue shifting into 2nd gear, its always shifted effortlessly like the other gears. The only time i feels vibes through the shifter is with the a/c on.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Brass synchro?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Probably something with the cable shift linkage. Don't drive the car until it's fixed because you can hurt the transmission the way it is.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Called the dealership as soon as they opened today, they said they were too busy to look at my car today or get me a rental today. I explained to him how unhappy i already am for being without a car for 3 days now (they don't need to know i own other cars) and i need a rental today, he still said there was nothing he could do for me today....


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Brass synchro?


brass monkey?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Let us know what they find.

Have you been hard on the transmission? Tune or any mods on the car?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Sorry to hear that. Let us know what they find.
> 
> Have you been hard on the transmission? Tune or any mods on the car?


I drive it how i drive all my cars, i guess you could say i drive it hard at times but certainly not abusive, most of the time i drive extra soft trying to get better mpg's.

No tune, the car is stock other than a intake....


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Called the dealership as soon as they opened today, they said they were too busy to look at my car today or get me a rental today. I explained to him how unhappy i already am for being without a car for 3 days now (they don't need to know i own other cars) and i need a rental today, he still said there was nothing he could do for me today....


Dang...if they cannot do anything for you Today, wonder what they'll be able to do "tomorrow"???


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Called the dealership as soon as they opened today, they said they were too busy to look at my car today or get me a rental today. I explained to him how unhappy i already am for being without a car for 3 days now (they don't need to know i own other cars) and i need a rental today, he still said there was nothing he could do for me today....


I can completely understand not being able to get you in on a Monday... HOWEVER, not being able to get you a rental car?!?! That is some bovine feces, right there!

Mike


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> I can completely understand not being able to get you in on a Monday... HOWEVER, not being able to get you a rental car?!?! That is some bovine feces, right there!
> 
> Mike


This is exactly right. Mondays are very busy and they may not have had time to look at the car but not getting you a rental is pure laziness. We use Enterprise and if our shuttle driver can't take the customer over there they will come pick them up.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Called the dealership as soon as they opened today, they said they were too busy to look at my car today or get me a rental today. I explained to him how unhappy i already am for being without a car for 3 days now (they don't need to know i own other cars) and i need a rental today, he still said there was nothing he could do for me today....


That's one unacceptable way to treat a customer! Which stealership is it?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Small update...

Took the car is after work, tech went on a test drive with me riding shotty. Just like when i drove, pops out of 2nd gear like clockwork. I got a shitty Impala as a rental, this car is awful...

Its Gordon Chevy in Garden City (Ford Rd).

More updates as soon as i get them, my money is on the synchro....


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Its Gordon Chevy in Garden City (Ford Rd).


Had a feeling....

Good luck with the fix! (and the Limpala)


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like what I had, read my post about the busted shifter. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...ion/2579-busted-manual-shifter-wonderful.html

Looks like this may be more of a wide spread issue. Keep us posted.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Campuscop2003 said:


> Sounds like what I had, read my post about the busted shifter.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...ion/2579-busted-manual-shifter-wonderful.html
> 
> Looks like this may be more of a wide spread issue. Keep us posted.


I seriously doubt it being the shifter. It never felt sloppy or had any problems whatsoever going into gear. It always shifted as easy as it did the day i bought it, even into 2nd gear...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Good luck with that... Keep us informed... Hopefully it comes back with a quick fix.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like completely different situation than a shifter that needs adjustment. It's an internal issue (ie. Synchro, selector fork, etc).

Let us know what they find and how quickly they get you in and out.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Big Update!

The dealership just called me at work, they have determined there to be an "internal failure" in the trans. They are not even going to attempt to service it, they're just going to replace the entire unit.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Big Update!
> 
> The dealership just called me at work, they have determined there to be an "internal failure" in the trans. They are not even going to attempt to service it, they're just going to replace the entire unit.


That's definitely good news for you. I would much rather have an entire new tranny installed than one that's been torn apart. It would still be under warranty for the 5yr/100,000 miles but I'm just sayin.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

GM tried the whole tear it apart and fix it on my 6MT GTO and it was never right so they ended up replacing it. I didn't have any more problems after that.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> GM tried the whole tear it apart and fix it on my 6MT GTO and it was never right so they ended up replacing it. I didn't have any more problems after that.


Had a 2000 Dakota R/T... common problem for the driveshaft to be just fine until you topped 95 mph where it had just enough harmonics to oblong the tailshaft bushing and seal.

Chrysler repair: Replace the transmission as the bushing was not servicable!

Oh, and I took it in under warranty with my aftermarket supercharger still installed


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> That's definitely good news for you. I would much rather have an entire new tranny installed than one that's been torn apart. It would still be under warranty for the 5yr/100,000 miles but I'm just sayin.


I agree. It's smarter on the dealer's end too. Who knows if the "fix" would hold up and wind up costing them money before they just finally replace the whole unit.

How long will it take them to get a replacement unit?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Crewz said:


> I agree. It's smarter on the dealer's end too. Who knows if the "fix" would hold up and wind up costing them money before they just finally replace the whole unit.
> 
> How long will it take them to get a replacement unit?


The tranny is built in Austria so if there isn't one in the United States it's going to be a minute. There is no rhyme or reason to GM Parts and what they keep in the regional warehouses. It would make sense to have those things on hand but you honestly never know. We have had customers waiting for weeks for the most minor things. They get mad at us but it's not like we can have a tech go whittle a replacement HID headlight for a Camaro or something like that!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Crewz said:


> I agree. It's smarter on the dealer's end too. Who knows if the "fix" would hold up and wind up costing them money before they just finally replace the whole unit.
> 
> How long will it take them to get a replacement unit?


When i asked that same question i was told "hopefully by the end of the business week".


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> The tranny is built in Austria so if there isn't one in the United States it's going to be a minute. There is no rhyme or reason to GM Parts and what they keep in the regional warehouses. It would make sense to have those things on hand but you honestly never know. We have had customers waiting for weeks for the most minor things. They get mad at us but it's not like we can have a tech go whittle a replacement HID headlight for a Camaro or something like that!


That's why I was curious. Surely you would "think" they should have some units in the states. I wouldn't be too upset. In mean time, you're not running up the miles on your car.




Skilz10179 said:


> When i asked that same question i was told "hopefully by the end of the business week".


That's not too bad. The worst of the whole getting your car fix process is over (drop off, explaining the situation, lining up a rental).


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Crewz said:


> That's why I was curious. Surely you would "think" they should have some units in the states. I wouldn't be too upset. In mean time, you're not running up the miles on your car.


I thought the same thing too about my GTO......until they pulled up in a Pontiac Montana for my rental!!! :wtf:


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> I thought the same thing too about my GTO......until they pulled up in a Pontiac Montana for my rental!!! :wtf:


LOL, nice. I think they were trying to say your GTO is comparable to the Montana. That would piss me off.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Another update.

The dealership just called, the transmission is on back order.......


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Another update.
> 
> The dealership just called, the transmission is on back order.......


That's not cool.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Another update.
> 
> The dealership just called, the transmission is on back order.......


I hope that's just because they didn't stock enough and not because there have been so many problems they can't keep them in stock.........


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Update....

The dealership just called and left a message, they still have no idea when they will be able to get a new trans, its still on backorder.

I'm starting to get mad...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

They need to get one from the plant in Ohio , they have to have some lying around


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> They need to get one from the plant in Ohio , they have to have some lying around


It would be nice for the customer if it were that easy!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ask them if it was the the synchro =P


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

A co worker and myself share some concerns on the clutch engagement / disengagement point being in extreme places. I think people are gonna wipe out the synchro's in this trans often...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Also... I have had my Cruze in now complaining about issues going into second gear and also clutch slippage...

Hoping the trans aren't as problematic as they seem...


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> I hope that's just because they didn't stock enough and not because there have been so many problems they can't keep them in stock.........


I agree. Makes you wonder.



Skilz10179 said:


> Update....
> 
> The dealership just called and left a message, they still have no idea when they will be able to get a new trans, its still on backorder.
> 
> I'm starting to get mad...


My patients would be wearing thin too. :angry: I would've probably told them to keep it and give me something else at this point. You're paying for a car you can't use and you're not getting the fuel savings with the rental they gave you.



cruzeman said:


> They need to get one from the plant in Ohio , they have to have some lying around


Haha, it's not a custom hotrod shop. I'm sure the engines come in married to their transmissions already and they're not going to just take an assembly apart in order to get a customer a replacement part.



yourdoinitwrong said:


> It would be nice for the customer if it were that easy!


Sad it's not and now a customer has a car they can't drive. Not good for GM. Hopefully this doesn't become a trend with these new cars.



JDM-USDM Love said:


> Ask them if it was the the synchro =P


I bet it is.



limited360 said:


> A co worker and myself share some concerns on the clutch engagement / disengagement point being in extreme places. I think people are gonna wipe out the synchro's in this trans often...


Makes me not regret having bought an auto.



limited360 said:


> Also... I have had my Cruze in now complaining about issues going into second gear and also clutch slippage...
> 
> Hoping the trans aren't as problematic as they seem...


:disgust: :signs053:


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

FWIW, you're not gettig the fuel mileage with the rental, but you are putting miles (depreciation) on a car that you don't maintain, and aren't going to have to sell at some point... There are good and bad about it...

Mike


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> FWIW, you're not gettig the fuel mileage with the rental, but you are putting miles (depreciation) on a car that you don't maintain, and aren't going to have to sell at some point... There are good and bad about it...
> 
> Mike


I agree, Mike. See my post #29 in this thread.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

The real question might be what if this issue begins to propagate across the 1.4T line up among tuned drivers. GM may start to get suspicious...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just for the record, the car wasn't tuned, it was stock....


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I think the manual trans is made in Austria, not Ohio. I doubt their going to fly one in.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I think the manual trans is made in Austria, not Ohio. I doubt their going to fly one in.


You are correct but I think the previous comment meant they should go nick one from the factory instead of waiting for one to come over from Austria.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

They don't care. Got your money. They need all the transmissions they can get to make more money from other people.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Tom is correct...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Skilz10179 said:


> Just for the record, the car wasn't tuned, it was stock....


Ahh what do they say assumptions are like?...


=D


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Skilz - its still driveable right? If it is, and it was my car, i'd just get it back and drive it til the new one comes in.

If I remember you said you could drive it but it popped out of 2nd if you didnt hold it in. That might be more tolerable than drivin the rental Limpala...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Still waiting......


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

wow, what BS!! i would ask for a 100,000 major guard warranty thrown in now.. this is taking way to long.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> wow, what BS!! i would ask for a 100,000 major guard warranty thrown in now.. this is taking way to long.


What is a major guard warranty?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

its their extended bumper to bumper warranty, i got it for my prizm in 2001 because of all the issues i was having.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I like that suggestion cruzeman.... Go for it SKILZ


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> its their extended bumper to bumper warranty, i got it for my prizm in 2001 because of all the issues i was having.


:sigh:


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

The dealership called again today, same song... They tell me I'm the number one priority and they are trying to get me a trans from an assembly plant. I told them as of today its been 3 weeks and they need to pay my car payment for me. He said he will talk to his boss about the dealer making my payment this month and it shouldn't be a problem. 

I'm not sure what else i can do except wait...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope they get a transmission for you soon! 

My fiance noted "it goes into 2nd hard" on my Eco with 280 miles on it. I hope that's not a harbinger of things to come.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Late update....

Last Friday (9/2) the dealership called and told me my trans just arrived. They said it would take them one day install it and the car should be ready for me as of today. I have yet to hear from the dealership today....


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

It'll be tomorrow I bet. Let us know though!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> It'll be tomorrow I bet. Let us know though!


 I kinda think tomorrow is just too late, its officially a lemon under michigan state law after 30 days of being in repair...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I kinda think tomorrow is just too late, its officially a lemon under michigan state law after 30 days of being in repair...


Lemon that bitch and get yourself a 2012...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Im going to call soon, I'm not sure if they are even open yet...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Called the dealer, they had me call GM, GM told me they will have someone look into this and call me back within one business day. So now i am waiting again....


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Your gonna be the proud owner of a 2012


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Lemon that bitch and get yourself a 2012...


ccasion14: Your car has been sitting waiting for repair for too long. Get yourself an auto this time.


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Your gonna be the proud owner of a 2012


I kinda doubt its going to be that easy. The fact is GM is giant greedy company with giant legal team and I'm your average blue colar american who can barely afford a $19,000 car...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Crewz said:


> ccasion14: Your car has been sitting waiting for repair for too long. Get yourself an auto this time.


No thanks...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

you need to get the BBB involved, I went thru all of this in 2001


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I kinda doubt its going to be that easy. The fact is GM is giant greedy company with giant legal team and I'm your average blue colar american who can barely afford a $19,000 car...


If you go in thinking that way, that'll be the case. My brother recently bought a new F150 that had a bad rear window seal leak. Long story short, the headliner mildewed after a day of rain and the rear seat was soaked. I know it's a different corporation, but they flat out told them they don't want the truck any more because of the problem they had with that one. They left with a NEW pickup. They had about 6K on the truck.

Basically, don't cut yourself short because they're a big corporation. I would try and haggle with them and get something out of the deal. The last thing GM needs is an unhappy customer(s) when they're recently coming out of bankruptcy. The Cruze is one of the models that's supposed to save their corporation.

ccasion14:


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> you need to get the BBB involved, I went thru all of this in 2001


Did you contact the BBB before or after you went to the manufacturer? I already have a case number and everything, i am just waiting on them to make a move at this point.

Getting a brand new car isn't my only motive in taking these actions, i really just feel I've had to deal this stuff for way too long and the law fully backs that up. At this point i just want more than "I'm sorry". I really only bought a new car so i would have something dependable and to give me peace of mind but I've gotten the complete opposite.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Crewz said:


> If you go in thinking that way, that'll be the case. My brother recently bought a new F150 that had a bad rear window seal leak. Long story short, the headliner mildewed after a day of rain and the rear seat was soaked. I know it's a different corporation, but they flat out told them they don't want the truck any more because of the problem they had with that one. They left with a NEW pickup. They had about 6K on the truck.
> 
> Basically, don't cut yourself short because they're a big corporation. I would try and haggle with them and get something out of the deal. The last thing GM needs is an unhappy customer(s) when they're recently coming out of bankruptcy. The Cruze is one of the models that's supposed to save their corporation.
> 
> ccasion14:


GM has already proven they don't care from the fact they refused to spare a single transmission that was going into another car they can make money from because they already had mine. Trust me, i am not going out without a fight for what is right and what I'm entitled to by law.


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

Remember stay calm. No cursing (only make you look ignorant). Be firm.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Another update.

The dealership just called and told me my car is done and is ready to be picked up. I told them i have to wait to hear back from GM about my lemon law case before anything else happens.


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh man... I have a feeling with your car being finished they are going to push back, hard.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been through a case against GM. I got an attorney and used the Magnusson-Moss Warranty Act instead of the Lemon Law. Your particular situation will determine which one works better. Basically under the Lemon Law they take the car back minus a mileage charge, under the Warranty Act you are paid damages and keep the car. An attorney is the way to go, you don't have to pay them if you don't win. If you do win the case the losing party (GM) has to pay your legal fees. 

Disclaimer: I'm not an attorney nor offering legal advice.....just suggesting that having an attorney to negotiate with GM is the way to go. :wink:


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Good advice!

Update, just called a lawyer. I left my details with his secretary and now I'm waiting to hear back...


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Good advice!
> 
> Update, just called a lawyer. I left my details with his secretary and now I'm waiting to hear back...



:sigh:

:1poke: Stick it to 'em!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Good advice!
> 
> Update, just called a lawyer. I left my details with his secretary and now I'm waiting to hear back...


For your protection that's the best thing to do. Make sure they do not charge if they do not win the case, there are plenty that won't. If you don't like what that attorney says then PM me and I will give you the name of the firm that I used. Everything we did was over the phone and I never even met my attorney! Attorney or not make sure EVERYTHING is documented, including copies of all repair orders and accurate dates the car was in for service.


----------



## Ski (Sep 2, 2011)

man i sure hope the best for ya. ive been looking into getting the eco 6mt and i have tearble luck i sure hope it dont happen to me lol.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

If your car is fixed you might as well go get it. With a new transmission it's probably as good as new and there's no downside to driving the car. Now if it breaks again that would be a different story.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Minus the hit in resale value down the line.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> If your car is fixed you might as well go get it. With a new transmission it's probably as good as new and there's no downside to driving the car. Now if it breaks again that would be a different story.


The law says i am entitled to a brand new car at this point, THE LAW not just my opinion. If the law is on my side why not use it? It will be one year newer and have 3000 miles less which will be about a grand in my pocket down the road if i choose to sell the car in years to come.

The fact is that GM screwed me by putting every single transmission out there into another car being built so they can make another sale while a customer which they aready have money from sits and waits without the car they bought... They are pumping these cars out in record numbers, there is no good reason other than greed i was left out in the cold so long. Now i want justice, the justice that my hard earned money pays for....

:brave:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I would pursue it. Get a new one!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

skilz10179 said:


> the law says i am entitled to a brand new car at this point, the law not just my opinion. If the law is on my side why not use it? It will be one year newer and have 3000 miles less which will be about a grand in my pocket down the road if i choose to sell the car in years to come.
> 
> The fact is that gm screwed me by putting every single transmission out there into another car being built so they can make another sale while a customer which they aready have money from sits and waits without the car they bought... They are pumping these cars out in record numbers, there is no good reason other than greed i was left out in the cold so long. Now i want justice, the justice that my hard earned money pays for....
> 
> :brave:


freeeedoooom


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> The law says i am entitled to a brand new car at this point, THE LAW not just my opinion. If the law is on my side why not use it? It will be one year newer and have 3000 miles less which will be about a grand in my pocket down the road if i choose to sell the car in years to come.
> 
> The fact is that GM screwed me by putting every single transmission out there into another car being built so they can make another sale while a customer which they aready have money from sits and waits without the car they bought... They are pumping these cars out in record numbers, there is no good reason other than greed i was left out in the cold so long. Now i want justice, the justice that my hard earned money pays for....
> 
> :brave:


I was with you until the second paragraph... 

The transmission mfg likely does these in lots, and it royally effs up production to take one away that's already at the assembly plant... They likely had to wait for one to come from the mfg on the next shipment/lot that got sent out, to go to you... If you haven't experienced problems with a specific large part (engine, trans, etc.) there's no real reason to keep more than a couple in stock for parts, which they likely did, and those were likely already taken by a couple other people who had the same problem... 

They may be a money-grubbing greedy bad-guy company who is out to get you, like you seem to think; or they want to continue making production like planned, instead of taking 1 vehicle out of the line to wait on a transmisison that they gave to you, and have the possibility that something doesn't get updated, and they put together a couple hundred cars with the wrong option packages before they catch it, which costs them hundreds of thousands of dollars... 

And it's not like you were really out in the cold... They did give you a rental at no charge, right? I know a rental isn't your vehicle that you paid for, but they didn't tell you to eff off and find and pay for your own alternate transportation or anything, did they? And you were putting mileage and depreciation on a vehicle that you don't have to sell later, right? Which saved you mileage and depreciation on your own vehicle, right?

I'm not saying not to try and get a new car out of them, per the law... I'm just saying that your "big greedy corporation" self-victimization rant is just that... **** happens. Not everything is in stock (or even production) all the time, and sometimes you have to wait.

Mike


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

FYI... I did verify with someone whom works at GM proving grounds... there is a few spare M6's laying around up there from development testing (new M6's that never got tested). 

I have taken parts from the assembly line before when I worked at chrysler... its not a 1 part per car in the facility like your assuming. I assure you there is more than one spare in the plant...


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

limited360 said:


> FYI... I did verify with someone whom works at GM proving grounds... there is a few spare M6's laying around up there from development testing (new M6's that never got tested).
> 
> I have taken parts from the assembly line before when I worked at chrysler... its not a 1 part per car in the facility like your assuming. I assure you there is more than one spare in the plant...


Really? They're not up to speed on JIT stock-less manufacturing like a lot of places have been?

Mike


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

You can't risk only having one part per vehicle in the plant at a time... what if you find out a batch has issues?


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

limited360 said:


> You can't risk only having one part per vehicle in the plant at a time... what if you find out a batch has issues?


Companies all over the world do it all day, every day... First article inspection done before a shipment comes, as well as after it gets there...

Mike


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> Companies all over the world do it all day, every day... First article inspection done before a shipment comes, as well as after it gets there...
> 
> Mike


I won't argue with ya... It has been ~2 years since I have been in an assembly plant and the last one was Chrysler... I can very well be wrong.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I won't argue with ya... It has been ~2 years since I have been in an assembly plant and the last one was Chrysler... I can very well be wrong.


I could also be wrong about what they do in this plant, but a lot of places now a days are going to JIT (Just In Time) so they don't have much if any stock other than what they're going to use in X-time period...

Regardless of what they had where, or why they didn't pull one from the plant, that doesn't mean they were out to screw him, is my only point...

Mike


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> I could also be wrong about what they do in this plant, but a lot of places now a days are going to JIT (Just In Time) so they don't have much if any stock other than what they're going to use in X-time period...
> 
> Regardless of what they had where, or why they didn't pull one from the plant, that doesn't mean they were out to screw him, is my only point...
> 
> Mike


I agree.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I couldn't be any more upset with GM at this point, i don't feel like wasting anymore of my time on this but GM is fuckking me over hard! I wish i would have never bought this car....


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

whats the latest? I hope u filed with the bbb and consumer affairs. Did they put a new tranny in yet? http://www.bbb.org/us/auto-line/state-lemon-laws/


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Long story short... someone from GM called me today (as promised) and is claiming that the car was only being serviced at the dealership for 29 days so its not a lemon (not true!). She even confirmed the same dates i had, i dropped off the car on Tuesday 8-9-11 and the dealership called to say it was finished and ready on 9-8-11. Counting both the days they received the car and finished it is 31 days, not even counting the day i dropped off the car it is still 30 days. I counted by hand and used a online date calculator to double check and got the same results(30 or 31 days, depending how you look at it). On top of the fact that they trying to screw me and pretend that they can't count to 30, they are now trying to bill be for my rental car they provided me with for the last few days since the car was finished despite telling me not to do anything until they (GM, not the dealership) got back to me today (Monday 9-12-11). 

I picked up the car today...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Well u can either pursue it and threaten legal action or if the car seems good keep it and refuse to pay rental and get extended warranty.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd complain more. And write your state's attorney general about the situation. Their office might be willing to help.


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Called the dealership as soon as they opened today, they said they were too busy to look at my car today or get me a rental today. I explained to him how unhappy i already am for being without a car for 3 days now (they don't need to know i own other cars) and i need a rental today, he still said there was nothing he could do for me today....


Call GM they have to come pick up you car and give you a rental. my dealer when I come in and they have my car for any lenght of time over a day they have the rental ready when I get there.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm sure your local news agency might be interested. =P


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Been following this, and it seems like a big load. Hope everything gets worked out.

P.S. once you get the car back, trouble-free of course and it stays that way, you'll be happy to have gotten a Cruze again.


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Long story short... someone from GM called me today (as promised) and is claiming that the car was only being serviced at the dealership for 29 days so its not a lemon (not true!). She even confirmed the same dates i had, i dropped off the car on Tuesday 8-9-11 and the dealership called to say it was finished and ready on 9-8-11. Counting both the days they received the car and finished it is 31 days, not even counting the day i dropped off the car it is still 30 days. I counted by hand and used a online date calculator to double check and got the same results(30 or 31 days, depending how you look at it). On top of the fact that they trying to screw me and pretend that they can't count to 30, they are now trying to bill be for my rental car they provided me with for the last few days since the car was finished despite telling me not to do anything until they (GM, not the dealership) got back to me today (Monday 9-12-11).
> 
> I picked up the car today...


 
I am confused. I thought you retained a lawyer? If you did what did the lawyer say? If nothing else he should have told you not to talk to GM but direct all correspondences to the law office
.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Farmer Fran said:


> I am confused. I thought you retained a lawyer? If you did what did the lawyer say? If nothing else he should have told you not to talk to GM but direct all correspondences to the law office
> .



He got an attorney after contacting GM and explaining he wanted to LEMON the car...


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

limited360 said:


> He got an attorney after contacting GM and explaining he wanted to LEMON the car...


Then GM re-contacted him and he picked up the car?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Farmer Fran said:


> Then GM re-contacted him and he picked up the car?


didnt see he got the car... my bad...


**** bro..  sorry to hear about the hassle... bunch of BS no doubt!


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> I could also be wrong about what they do in this plant, but a lot of places now a days are going to JIT (Just In Time) so they don't have much if any stock other than what they're going to use in X-time period...
> 
> Regardless of what they had where, or why they didn't pull one from the plant, that doesn't mean they were out to screw him, is my only point...
> 
> Mike


For example, on Toyota vehicles, some of the parts are made just hours in advance. Toyota orders their seats only once the car clears the paint booth. It's automated, and the seat (and other manufacturers) have only 2 - 3 hours to get their parts to the plant. There are no spares sitting around. 

Spare parts in a plant went out years ago, especially on large parts like transmissions, engines and interiors. You also can't just grab a transmission and send it to a dealer. Shipments for plants and repairs are completely separate. More than likely the manufacturer of the tranny has a 4 - 8 week lead time on repair transmissions due to volumes, especially if they are already at max capacity. 

Skilz, was your lawyer helping you, because there are some specific requirements you must meet in order to file this claim, including informing them in writing that it has been 25 days or some thing like that, if the letter isn't sent, they have additional time, and it must be in writing.

In addition, all of the flooding and natural disasters that have happened this summer and affected shipping may buy them additional time if you peruse this issue. Something to keep in mind.

I hope you get this resolved soon, keep us posted. Tell the dealership to absorb the cost of the vehicles in the interest of customer service.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

If the OP has retained an attorney then the attorney needs to handle everything. Going to the media or talking to the dealership is counterproductive and would only serve to interfere with what the attorney is trying to accomplish. If you go the legal route then it takes time, my case took almost four months to reach resolution. The whole reason of getting an attorney is to cut out having to do all this other crap. If there IS an attorney involved then the dealership has to stay out of it. The issue is with the manufacturer anyway, not the dealership.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> If the OP has retained an attorney then the attorney needs to handle everything. Going to the media or talking to the dealership is counterproductive and would only serve to interfere with what the attorney is trying to accomplish. If you go the legal route then it takes time, my case took almost four months to reach resolution. The whole reason of getting an attorney is to cut out having to do all this other crap. If there IS an attorney involved then the dealership has to stay out of it. The issue is with the manufacturer anyway, not the dealership.



The "=P" face implied sarcasm. But I have seen where public pressure has worked out in a handful of cases. 3 of them were about the very topic at hand. You don't always have to shell out money to a lawyer.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> The "=P" face implied sarcasm. But I have seen where public pressure has worked out in a handful of cases. 3 of them were about the very topic at hand. You don't always have to shell out money to a lawyer.


I understand about the sarcasm, but I said it just in case they were actually thinking about doing it. As for paying an attorney, in these types of cases you rarely end up paying. As I said in an earlier post I have been through this myself and most product liability attorneys will not even pick up your case if they are not sure they will prevail. Using either the Lemon Law or the Magnusson Moss Warranty Act, if the plaintiff wins any damages the defendant is obligated to pay their legal fees. I won my case and GM had to pay every cent of my legal fees. I used one of the largest firms in the country for these types of cases and they never would have picked up my case if they had any doubt they would win.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Old thread is old (over a year...)

BUT, I'm having the same problem and would like to know how this ended up and if this has ever happened to anyone with a 2012 model like mine.


----------

